# VOIP phone



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am planning to move from Canada to Dubai at the end of August. I have heard mixed stories that skype or any other Voip system is banned in Dubai. Before heading to Dubai, I would like to get a local Canadian number so that I am able to receive the calls in Dubai. Is there a possibility?


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I am planning to move from Canada to Dubai at the end of August. I have heard mixed stories that skype or any other Voip system is banned in Dubai. Before heading to Dubai, I would like to get a local Canadian number so that I am able to receive the calls in Dubai. Is there a possibility?



Did you manage to get VOIP to work in Dubai, if yes please tell me how - my husband moved to Dubai from Canada 2 weeks ago and took a Primus VIOP phone, he has not been able to get it to work at the hotel. but he moves into an apartment this week, so we will find out.

Any help and insight from you will be appreciated.

didave


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If your husband was trying to make a VOIP call to a landline from the hotel, then it is no surprise that it wouldn't work, He would have needed to connect through a VPN.

As for having a local Canadian number (SkypeIn), I have not been able to get one to work in the UAE unfortunately. Hopefully someone may have been able to do this and can tell you how, but as you connect to the internet through an already connected socket from your home, there is no way of chnging the incoming port.

Why is Skype or another VOIP system blocked? Is it to do with the moral, religious or cultural values? Nope. Pure and simple, money. Du & Etisalat see VOIP as money lost on international calls.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

didave said:


> Did you manage to get VOIP to work in Dubai, if yes please tell me how - my husband moved to Dubai from Canada 2 weeks ago and took a Primus VIOP phone, he has not been able to get it to work at the hotel. but he moves into an apartment this week, so we will find out.
> 
> Any help and insight from you will be appreciated.
> 
> didave


Skype will work, Primus VOIP I have no idea about. Skype-In will work and Skype-Out will work also (albeit it seems a bit intermittent on the Skype-Out)

Effectively you need to really arrange all the account setting up BEFORE you come and then connect to the internet as normal and it WILL work. The more you move away from a mainstream product the less likely it will work. Set your husband up a Skype account (and yourself one) get him to download the software (by whatever means he can - this may be through a VPN service but that topic is not a discussion for this board), get him to get a headset and jobs a good'n.

HTH


----------

